# AutoPilot to AccuAir VU4



## Norcalrider408 (Aug 4, 2009)

So im looking to see what the guys have done when they switched from autopilot to the VU4. I am still using the autopilot ecu and controler but with the VU4 manifold now. Myquestion is how do i get the controller to still show my psi levels in the bags. Or am i **** out of luck since i can plug the sensor wires into the old autopilot manifolds. 

Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

unless you have V1 of accuair's manifold, the rear of the VU4 should have 4 1/4" ports for the preasure senders. then you should be good. if you don't have the ports you have to purchase inline T's. This will allow you to attach the senders.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> unless you have V1 of accuair's manifold, the rear of the VU4 should have 4 1/4" ports for the preasure senders. then you should be good. if you don't have the ports you have to purchase inline T's. This will allow you to attach the senders.:thumbup:


 Not wholly **** out of luck, just maybe partially :laugh: 

Like Fasttt600 said, if you have the V1 AutoPilot and V2 of the VU4, you can plumb them right on the back of the manifold. Though, it'll be kind of crowded. 

There are several ways of doing this, but the most effective is to purchase the _inline digital gauge tee's_ and splice the line post-manifold and pre-bag. This way you don't have a traffic jam on the back of the manifold and it's easy to access if you have a problem. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Norcalrider408 (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Not wholly **** out of luck, just maybe partially :laugh:
> 
> Like Fasttt600 said, if you have the V1 AutoPilot and V2 of the VU4, you can plumb them right on the back of the manifold. Though, it'll be kind of crowded.
> 
> There are several ways of doing this, but the most effective is to purchase the _inline digital gauge tee's_ and splice the line post-manifold and pre-bag. This way you don't have a traffic jam on the back of the manifold and it's easy to access if you have a problem. :thumbup::beer:


 So i see on the back of the manifold 4 alen head style plugs on the manifold, i can remove the sensors from the Autopilot manifolds and put them on this VU4. Or just get the fittings from you and hook them up that way?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Norcalrider408 said:


> So i see on the back of the manifold 4 alen head style plugs on the manifold, i can remove the sensors from the Autopilot manifolds and put them on this VU4. Or just get the fittings from you and hook them up that way?


 The ports on the back of the manifold will work, but you'll need reducers as they're 1/4" NPT and the senders are 1/8" NPT. You're going to have to space out the senders there as well because the senders are will not fit right next to one another due to their size and the amount of space given. Hope I'm making sense :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Norcalrider408 (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The ports on the back of the manifold will work, but you'll need reducers as they're 1/4" NPT and the senders are 1/8" NPT. You're going to have to space out the senders there as well because the senders are will not fit right next to one another due to their size and the amount of space given. Hope I'm making sense :thumbup::beer:


 Yes it does, went to my local OSH got the reducers. and worked prefect! Thanks alot for the info! 

:thumbup: ORT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Norcalrider408 said:


> Yes it does, went to my local OSH got the reducers. and worked prefect! Thanks alot for the info!
> 
> :thumbup: ORT


 Glad you got it sorted, sir. 

Let me know if I can help with anything else :thumbup::beer:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

going to bump this instead of making a new thread..

planning on running some Dakota pressure sensor of the back of the VU4 manifold in this style..










i was trying to take the plugs off the back of the manifold and they seemed to be glued in? do i need to turn harder to break them free of the glue and get them out?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

turn harder. they will come out. and yes, they are tight from the factory.:thumbup:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

so tired again to remove the bolts. they don't seem to want to budge. is there a trick to getting them out or do i just have noodle arms.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Step 1 eat a bowl of wheaties.
Step 2 you can do it, put your back in to it.:laugh:
Seriously. Just crank on it. Mine were the same way. I thought I was going to snap something, but finially they came loose.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

use a 3/8 ratchet with the allen bit and they come right out every time., the extra leverage helps, so even if you use a longer breaker bar over the ratchet, or a 1/2 ratchet if you have a bit thatll work


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

i'll try it again. was just afraid to break something. seeing the silicone and glue around the bolt made think it wasnt supposed to come out haha


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

babydubz said:


> i'll try it again. was just afraid to break something. seeing the silicone and glue around the bolt made think it wasnt supposed to come out haha


That is the thread sealant :thumbup:


----------

